# iTrip or Monster iCarPlay



## WillMK5 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have an 06 Jetta but don't have the iPod adapter, and I don't have the money to upgrade my stereo or get an OEM adapter. I was thinking about getting an iTrip but I've never really been impressed with the older ones. I found this model on amazon, and it seems to have decent reviews:
http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-...r=8-3
Also, the Monster iCarPlay was recommended to me by a friend; has anyone here used either products with any success?


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: iTrip or Monster iCarPlay (WillMK5)*

oh boy. please dont do it. you seriously will regret thoose 15$. get some beer. no real talk though i still have one and it works okay but you get static once in a while. ill sell you mine if you want.


----------



## WillMK5 (Jul 2, 2008)

do you have the old one or that new version. i hear the newer ones are decent.


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (WillMK5)*

i have the one thats like a aux jack. it connects to any mp3 player . 
its made by accurain pm me for pics.


----------

